# August litter: Colors?



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, I had another litter from Yvonna(See my other post for info on her first litter.) And they ate all of them -_- At least 10 of them.

Them, my other girl(Who I still need to name... ) Had hers. 12 total, but it was her first litter, so only 3 remain. I need to identify the colors though. I'm not sure what they are or she is.

Then, the next day my brindle FINALLY had her first litter, which were all eaten when I went out to feed them. (At least 8.)

Since none of my other mice are eating their offspring, it has to just be those girls, so I'm selling them all.

All the babies were out of my splash buck, Legolas who's color I am unsure of. I'll post pics 

And, just for fun, I threw in some of my quad girl, and tri buck!!! (Sherlock and Watson, 'cause Sherlock is a girls name too  )

Any ideas what their colors are? For babies, I'm thinking agouti/burmese(Girl), black(Girl) and ??(Boy)

The mom has a fox belly, and all have black eyes but the tri buck who has ruby eyes. Chinchilla, maybe? Babies have black eyes too. Also, any ideas on what colors the tri/quad have?

Mom: C:\Users\rebecca\Pictures\Mouse1.jpg

Dad and Quad: C:\Users\rebecca\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_Outlook.com.zip\0809151718a.jpg

Babies: C:\Users\rebecca\Pictures\Mouse3.jpg

I guess I don't have pictures of the tri buck.....


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

The links you have posted are personal links that can only be opened on your computer.  You need to upload the pictures to an image hosting website and get the links from there. Until then, no one else can see them.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ugh. I tried, but it said the pictures were too big. -_- Not sure how else to do the pictures. I'm pretty sure the babies are ea chinchilla, black, and agouti burmese, and the mom is a chinchilla, but no idea what the dad color is. I wish the rest of the babies survived, these ones are so colorful!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Which website have you tried hosting them to?


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Um, I just tried downloading them on straight from my computer.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, you need to use an image hosting site  Like imgur.com - photobucket.com - postimage.org - something like that. You upload it from your computer to one of those (or another, just google "image hosting") and it will give you a direct link, which you copy and paste in her.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Sigh* Why must everything be so difficult? :roll:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's really very simple once you get the hang of it


----------

